# Donegal - Annagary.



## BOXtheFOX (27 Dec 2007)

Has anyone ever stayed at the Caislean an Oir hotel in Donegal?  There are only three basic reviews on Tripadvisor and little else. Would anyone have a website address?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2007)

Here's the website [broken link removed]  Haven't stayed there or even been in for a drink but pass it regularly when on hols.  It seems to be very popular with Northern Ireland people.


----------



## seantheman (27 Dec 2007)

its not a very big hotel, rooms are nice, no leisure facilities,food good and wholesome, i think you can book weekend packages which include return flight to donegal airport at carrickfin which is 2 miles away.blue flag beach at carrickfin is one of the nicest in the country. if its pampering you want a better option would be 'an chuirt' 5 miles further on in gweedore. they have brand new pool and leisure centre and spa


----------



## BOXtheFOX (28 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that info. Any other nice hotels along that stretch of coast? I'm trying to get somewhere fairly central so that I can explore the whole area. Not big into pampering and don't use swimming pools that can sometimes push up the price of the stay.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2007)

It will be fairly wild and windy up there this time of the year.

I've only stayed in [broken link removed]a long long time ago and it wasn't great then.  It has changed hands a few times since so it might have improved.

Ate and swam in the Ostan Gweedore which was nice enough also.

I see from the history of your first hotel that the owners used to manage Teach Jack (pub) which we ate in once and it was nice enough.  Caislean is also a busy spot in summer so must be good value.  As you don't appear to want anything too fancy it might be worth a try.  

Don't know too much about Daniel's ol' haunt  Viking House.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Dec 2007)

[broken link removed] in Gweedore is nice also-doesn't have the seaside setting, but is convenient to Carrickfin.


----------

